
Ubuntu Tablet – the good the bad the ugly - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bChro4t6BkE
======
nikolay
I bought one, and it's totally useless - the onscreen keyboard doesn't even
have a tab key! While trying to attune to the consumer (which will never
happen), they at the same time disenfranchise the power users!

